# artificials in the surf?



## suburbanman (May 28, 2015)

At St. Simons I've always enjoyed surf fishing with frozen shrimp, and I've caught plenty of small whiting, tiny sand sharks, and more than enough sting rays.  Thought I'd try something new this year.  Has anyone had success with artificial lures, including the Gulp and other scented lures? Thanks


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 28, 2015)

I'm leaving for Hunting Island Saturday & would like to know the same thing.


----------



## paulgadawg (May 28, 2015)

We just returned from SGI, Nothing beats fresh live bait. Get you a cast net and get minnows . Fish them both live and cut. Sand fleas and fiddler crabs too.


----------



## ForsythGlock (May 28, 2015)

paulgadawg said:


> We just returned from SGI, Nothing beats fresh live bait. Get you a cast net and get minnows . Fish them both live and cut. Sand fleas and fiddler crabs too.



Can you catch minnows in the surf, or do you get them in the bay?


----------



## FishingAddict (May 29, 2015)

Depending on the time of the year and if the bait is in the surf (and if the waves are not very big), I like to walk the beach at the VERY  crack of dawn with a rod in hand. I look into the surf for things crashing bait or baitfish running. When you see some, cast any kind of topwater- chugger, zara spook, short section of a broomstick with hooks- and work it back. You can also use a gotcha or spoon, but I like the topwater strike. Regarding topwater- just like freshwater, don't pull until they pull first, because sometimes the first strike is to injure the bait instead of eat it. 

 If you are casting into fish you can actively see feeding, you'll typically end up with an explosive strike on the top of the water and a bluefish, ladyfish, trout- but anything is possible. I also carry pliers, because I don't like treble hooks in my hands all that much. 

If I'm not seeing anything eating in the surf, I'll take a blind cast or two every 100 yards or so, and occasionally hook up. 

Even if you don't catch anything, it's very therapeutic to watch the sun rise over the ocean on an empty beach.


----------



## Killer Kyle (May 29, 2015)

For artificial, Gulp shrimp in New Penny and pearl are mg favorites, and try throwing a plug like a Zara spook! Plenty of good surf fishing with artificial! Also try 1/8-1/4 oz chartreuse jigs with the gulp shrimp or gulp pearl swimming mullet. I have caught flounder from the surf by dragging these on the bottom, especially around jettys!


----------



## suburbanman (May 30, 2015)

*Thanks*

thanks, I love fishing with Zara spooks, but I never tried it in saltwater.  I'll try to Gulps, too.  This is encouraging.


----------



## southGAlefty (May 30, 2015)

I don't know anything about the Georgia coast but I've had luck with a silver spoon catching Spanish mackerel this time of year off the beach in the Gulf. Usually wade out about waist deep, cast as far as you can and rip it back. Lots of fun when you get into them! Best luck I've had has been right at daylight.


----------



## teethdoc (May 30, 2015)

Gulp shrimp is as good as live bait toe and lasts a lot longer on your hook.


----------



## Anvil Head (May 31, 2015)

Gold Little Cleo with hooks changed out to red, has always produced for me if there is any bite at all. Works on all species.
Easy to throw and relatively cheap, really can't work them wrong. Carry several sometimes big toothy things like to take trophies home.
Those and a couple of Spooks are pretty much all I carry on a morning stroll (like mentioned above).
ps - I even change out the back treble on my spooks to red. The visual hint of "blood" increases the strike potential.


----------



## suburbanman (Jun 4, 2015)

*thanks*

thanks for all the comments.  I'll let you know if I have any success.


----------



## suburbanman (Jun 17, 2015)

*no success*

Well, after 3 mornings of flogging the surf with spooks, spoons and Gulp shrimp I only got a few bumps.  Finally tried Gould's Inlet and managed a small bluefish - on frozen shrimp fished on the bottom- because I just had to catch something.
Fishing in the surf was not productive, but I didn't expect much,  since I never saw any fish actively feeding.  There was more action going on at gould's, and the jigs and the spook got taps, but I never caught anything with them.


----------



## backroads_n_GA (Jun 17, 2015)

We are going to Mexico Beach (St Joe beach) next week and I always take an ultralite and put a piece of squid on the hook and catch those pin fish.  Use them as live bait or cut bait.  Cut bait will catch a blue fish and then cut him up and catch shark or more blues, spanish, and lady fish.  I have even caught a jack cravelle from the surf.  I can't wait to get there.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 18, 2015)

Backroads,
Used to do that all the time over in Och. Bay until one day something much bigger than a pin took all my line and wrecked my tip guide on my little Blue Diamond. Never found out what as the water was too brackish. Had landed several reds on that little rig (4# mono and #6 hook) around 3 - 4 pounds, with some difficulty....this was much bigger. Kind of fun for the 75 yards on the spool.
Now I just use a short cane pole with heavier line and a short light tippet for pins. Some big fish seem to like that little bit of snack pretty well.


----------

